# using wifi with tools



## eddie95 (Jun 3, 2019)

All, a couple of years ago I was in a class with a class mate that I would say was very skilled with computers. he pulled out his pc and some gadgets and used the schools wifi without being signed in and surfed tor for "stuff". since then, I have had this fascination for networking and security. but im still not that knowledgeable on the subject or tools required to do what he did. so what im asking is, from what you can gather based on what I've posted, what did he use? and how? if plausible, if you could do the same, how would you do it and what would yo use?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but we don't support getting around any type of restriction or using measures such as described.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Content removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Lunarlander,

I've removed the content of your reply. It's not a question of security but one of getting around restrictions to download "stuff", as they put it. Please do not offer suggestions once a Moderator or Administrator has stated that we cannot assist. Directing someone to another web site is still assisting.


----------

